# Would it be inappropriate for a 26 year old man to have sex with a 61 yr.old woman?



## Michael178 (Jun 10, 2014)

First post here.I'm 26,she's 61.I was wondering if it is considered inappropriate for us to have sex.We haven't had sex yet.Should I assume that she has gone through menopause?And therefore I wont have to use a condom?I'm really on the fence about asking her about her menopause situation.Also she says she has had sex only once since she divorced her husband 14 years ago.What is the significance of that?All opinions are welcome.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

You're 26 and you have to ask if your 61 year old girlfriend might get pregnant?


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Welcome to TAM. You should talk to her first and ask her these questions. I think she would be touched to know that you care.

No I do not think it is inappropriate for you two to have sex.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Mike yes you won't get her pregnant that horse has left the barn.
So go for it.


----------



## Michael178 (Jun 10, 2014)

WorkingOnMe said:


> You're 26 and you have to ask if your 61 year old girlfriend might get pregnant?


 She's not my girlfriend,just to clear that up.And I'm trying to make sure.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Michael178 said:


> She's not my girlfriend,just to clear that up.And I'm trying to make sure.


If your that afraid wear a condom. It will keep you clean as well.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Excuse me for just a moment.....

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: 


Sorry. Proceed.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Excuse me for just a moment.....
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> ...


No need to fear Bandit I've called in the troops.

Police Squad! - Ep.2 Intro - YouTube


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

If you're both single, knock yourselves out. Nobody else needs to "approve". 

But bring (and preferably use) condoms. They do more than protect against pregnancy. Look up all the STD's floating around. If nothing else, SHE should be making you wear one, since I suspect you're more likely to be carrying something than her.

C


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

At 61, some lubrication might be needed....just saying.


----------



## soulseer (Jul 26, 2013)

well this is awkward
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

soulseer said:


> well this is awkward
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> No she won't get pregnant genius.
> 
> 
> Hey....ask her to take her dentures out before she goes down on you. Report back.


Insulting older women.. nice going.


----------



## Michael178 (Jun 10, 2014)

I Notice The Details said:


> At 61, some lubrication might be needed....just saying.


 Can you elaborate on that?


----------



## Michael178 (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm looking for some serious advice and opinions about this subject


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Michael178 said:


> Can you elaborate on that?


Vaginal dryness Definition - Diseases and Conditions - Mayo Clinic


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

Okay, I'll ask it. Is this sex for money?


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

Granny sex huh? go for it! The question is just how horny will she be. Most women of that age are not very much so....but a few are ravaging sex kittens. Time for you to find out!

THe attraction is, of course, the taboo nature of the Old and Young connection. Like being seduced by your mom's best friend....someone you knew a long time, and all of a sudden find she is hot for you....


----------



## johny1989 (May 21, 2014)

Well its bit awkward but recently I read one post relationship about one older woman and younger guy.. and the title is something like this *" 91-Year-Old With 31-Year-Old Boyfriend Says Sometimes He Feels Like A Son, Until They're In Bed."* So in now days this things are very common..


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> Vaginal dryness Definition - Diseases and Conditions - Mayo Clinic


Women who go thru menopause have reduced ability to produce lubrication. Some may not produce any at all. Have fun! The both of you.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

The only problem I see with this is that OP feels like he has to ask about it. Therefore, I wouldn't do it if I were him.

When you have to question something, it's probably best left alone, imo.

Apart from that, I see no issue with this. Age is just a number, as they say. I'm close to 40, and I've met plenty of older women I've found attractive in one way or another. Plenty of younger women, too.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I think it's inappropriate for a person who seems to know so little about their prospective partner, human sexuality in general, and the merits of condom usage in particular, to be having sex with anyone. Beyond that, what goes on between two consenting adults is entirely their concern. 

OP, I recommend, as I do to my own son, that you make Mr. Google your friend. Read up about human sexuality, about sexual issues common to women at different ages, about the reasons you might want to use condoms even if pregnancy isn't a concern. And, you might even want to have a real live conversation about sex with the person you plan to have sex with. Before you have sex. Part of being a mature adult is being willing and able to not just have sex, but to _talk about _sex in a mature fashion with one's partners.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

michael, you are looking for serious advice.

In order to give good advice, we need to know your motivation.

First things first though, and here it is: No matter what anybody says, NO THERE IS NOTHING WRONG WITH YOU HAVING SEX WITH AN OLDER WOMAN. Older women can be very attractive and sexy!

Next: Are you going to have sex with her just because you can, or do you find her very attractive and sexy?

If the former, then I would say hold off.

If the latter, I would say go for it and have fun!!!!


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Have you seen Christie Brinkley at 60 years old?

She's stunning, and i would guess many a guy half her age would jump in bed with her without blinking an eye.

of course not many women 60+ are as attractive as her, but many are very attractive and sexy. Even when I was a young guy I could appreciate older women although the oldest i had was only about 5 years older than me.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

jorgegene said:


> Have you seen Christie Brinkley at 60 years old?
> 
> She's stunning, and i would guess many a guy half her age would jump in bed with her without blinking an eye.
> 
> of course not many women 60+ are as attractive as her, but many are very attractive and sexy. Even when I was a young guy I could appreciate older women although the oldest i had was only about 5 years older than me.


Christie Brinkley is an extreme example. However our guy should just have sex with her if he wants to. I wouldn't worry about lube or anything and just find out as you go. Also if that is your girlfriend or not, big deal. Have sex with her and make sure you both have a good time.


----------



## Michael178 (Jun 10, 2014)

aug said:


> Okay, I'll ask it. Is this sex for money?


 No.Why do you ask that?


----------



## Michael178 (Jun 10, 2014)

intheory said:


> What is the attraction though? You are two full generations apart.
> 
> Many women look nice in their sixties. But nice enough to attract a 20-something guy? I'll be honest and admit that this does sound strange. Have you always been drawn to much older women? I think to a point, it's okay (about 10 years or so). Beyond that age difference, there probably isn't going to be much longevity in the relationship.
> 
> Maybe you are not looking for longevity in this relationship. Maybe it is an emotional/intellectual connection; and you want to make it physical now. I wish you both the best of luck.


 I like the novelty of it.And no I'm not looking for longevity.There is no relationship.


----------



## Michael178 (Jun 10, 2014)

Another thing I'm concerned about is her telling people.We used to work together aft wal-mart and she still works there.She already told her co-worker about it,who is another woman in her sixties.I still shop at the Wal-mart.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Michael178 said:


> Another thing I'm concerned about is her telling people.We used to work together aft wal-mart and she still works there.She already told her co-worker about it,who is another woman in her sixties.I still shop at the Wal-mart.


So you've already done the deed? Why ask the question , then?

And think about a 60 year old guy nailing his first 20 something girl... Of course he's going to tell all his cronies. But who knows, maybe you can become a hit on the seniors circuit! 

On the plus side, senility will be a factor soon enough, so it likely won't be a long term problem. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

Michael178 said:


> Another thing I'm concerned about is her telling people.We used to work together aft wal-mart and she still works there.She already told her co-worker about it,who is another woman in her sixties.I still shop at the Wal-mart.


Maybe you should shop somewhere else.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

why would you want to have sex with a person soooo much older than yourself?

do you care for her as a boyfriend/girlfriend type of thing?
Or do you have an attraction to older women?
Just to say you banged an older woman?

I'd sugest looking for someone your own age.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

She must be a GILF


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

people of wallmart come to mind!


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by aug
> Okay, I'll ask it. Is this sex for money?





Michael178 said:


> No.Why do you ask that?


Because you told us that she isn't your GF, yet you are thinking of having sex with her...


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

chillymorn said:


> why would you want to have sex with a person soooo much older than yourself?
> 
> do you care for her as a boyfriend/girlfriend type of thing?
> Or do you have an attraction to older women?
> ...


Sex for just the fun or feel good of it, is an acceptable thing.

Over 20% of couples are "age gaps".

Angelena Jolie and Brad Pitt have 14 years gap
Denzel Washingtons wife is 5 years older than him
Jay Z is 13 years older than Beyoncé

Angelena Jolies old husband was over 20 years older than her.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Rowan said:


> I think it's inappropriate for a person who seems to know so little about their prospective partner, human sexuality in general, and the merits of condom usage in particular, to be having sex with anyone. Beyond that, what goes on between two consenting adults is entirely their concern.
> 
> OP, I recommend, as I do to my own son, that you make Mr. Google your friend. Read up about human sexuality, about sexual issues common to women at different ages, about the reasons you might want to use condoms even if pregnancy isn't a concern. And, you might even want to have a real live conversation about sex with the person you plan to have sex with. Before you have sex. Part of being a mature adult is being willing and able to not just have sex, but to _talk about _sex in a mature fashion with one's partners.


^ This! :iagree::iagree:

You seem to lack even basic knowledge about sex and stds, which is worrisome. I would do a lot of research to know more before ever having sex with her or anyone.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

vellocet said:


> She must be a GILF


Ick.


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

If you're thinking about getting naked with this 61 year old woman who has heard and seen A LOT of things I'm sure...why are you so scared to ask her if she still gets her period? 

It's funny...people are so willing to bare their bodies to one another and get down and dirty, but not so willing to ask questions about one another. I find it odd.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

aug said:


> Okay, I'll ask it. Is this sex for money?


Or maybe a hot daughter...


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

Do it man. If you are both unattached then ... if she wants to and you want to then who cares what anybody else thinks.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Michael178 said:


> I like the novelty of it.And no I'm not looking for longevity.There is no relationship.


Does she know that?


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

Michael178 said:


> Another thing I'm concerned about is her telling people.We used to work together aft wal-mart and she still works there.She already told her co-worker about it,who is another woman in her sixties.I still shop at the Wal-mart.


Not sure why you would care what the people at Wal-mart think. I'm changing my previous answer. If your criteria is that it is done secretly to save you the embarrassment then you probably shouldn't be doing it.


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

Like many posters here, I too am at a bit of a loss here. Is the OP being serious or having a laugh?

I find it hard to believe that a 26yr old male doesnt know that most women go through the menopause (I wonder if he even knows what that is) between the ages of 40-50 ish and that many often suffer from 'vaginal dryness' hence the need for additional lubrication.

He also says she is not his 'girlfriend'. Thats fine.....as I got older my 'taste' in women got older.
Though I have to admit I can't remember having the hots for someone 35 years my senior! 10 years maybe but not 35!!

But....if the op fancies the ol gal and she fancies him then 'any port in a storm'!


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

By all means Michael, after the deed is done, come back and tell us how it was. No joke!


----------



## Coldie (Jan 2, 2014)

Talk about marriage?????

Sounds like you need Cosmo, not a marriage forum.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Cosmo Kramer?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

jorgegene said:


> By all means Michael, after the deed is done, come back and tell us how it was. No joke!


Good grief, she is a person. Not a ride in the ammusement park.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

who said she was????????

just because we want to know how it went?


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

jorgegene said:


> who said she was????????
> 
> just because we want to know how it went?


Perhaps you should refrain from using the word "we".


----------



## missthelove2013 (Sep 23, 2013)

shes not your girlfriend so I dont need to be sensitive about your feelings

so

why in gods name does a 26 year old male want to sleep with a 61 year old woman??

Unless she is a movie star who can afford the best in plastic surgery, vagiplasty, and hormone treatments, what can the two of you possible have in common sexually?? She is long past menopause, and I am not an expert here, but there probably arent many HD 61 year old women out there??

The fact that you think its inappropriate enough to post it here means you are questioning it...follow your gut...find someone younger...unless she is paying you, or has a hot daughter (who is also most likely older than you...sheesh what the eff)


----------



## lifeisbetterthanalternat (Apr 24, 2012)

i think there are alot of free spirits here who will tell you to "go for it". After all sex is a great thing and if it is between consenting adults it should not be "wrong" and on many levels I can see the relative attraction to it as she may be able to teach you a thing or two and is likely to not have any implications of being a serious relationship.

You have also to keep in mind that a relationship, however casual may attract allot of attention and gossip. Depending on the size of your community and the dynamics of your social circles this may or may not effect you. I personally had a relationship with an older single mom. She was not terribly attractive by conventional standards though she seemed nice (we worked together). I was unattached, she aggressively pursued me and i said "what the heck. We had several romps in the bedroom and it was fun and all but, in the end she liked me more and made me feel like I was using her so I ended it. Sexual gossip is the juiciest kind and many people found out about it. As it turns out there were many young women who were interested in me (that i did not realize until years later) that I could have dated. 
My actions i believe were viewed as strickly recreational and because i was viewed as somewhat as a "catch" to my peers, I believed it was viewed as "stooping" or that there would be an "ick factor" ..not that there is anything with older women but the notion that "what you can't find anyone your age to sleep with i guess came into play. I think some (women) thought less of me for boning this older, desperate, single mom. For the record, I would think "ick if it were a 61 y/o man and a 26 y/o women and perhaps think less of her...if he were a millionaire perhaps i could see the attraction LOL. 

I would also caution you that sex (with people any age) likely can get complicated and rarely is "without strings". 

I had a long and fun single life. One thing that I learned is that there are probably more women that you know that are just as interested in sex as you are. Sex is a wonderful thing and you should enjoy it without shame or regrets but, understand the ramifications. You and only you can assess and make the decision as to this being.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

missthelove2013 said:


> She is long past menopause, and I am not an expert here, but there probably arent many HD 61 year old women out there??


I think your opinion is fairly ill informed.

To the OP, I think that based on your naivete and lack of knowledge, and based on this cougar's actions....I think that this woman may be way out of your league. She's going to destroy you and you won't even see it coming. Hope you can keep up, kiddo.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Perhaps you should refrain from using the word "we".


fair enough. if i was it was disrespectful to the woman in question or to michael, i withdraw my comment.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

lifeisbetterthanalternat said:


> i think there are alot of free spirits here who will tell you to "go for it". After all sex is a great thing and if it is between consenting adults it should not be "wrong" and on many levels I can see the relative attraction to it as she may be able to teach you a thing or two and is likely to not have any implications of being a serious relationship.
> 
> You have also to keep in mind that a relationship, however casual may attract allot of attention and gossip. Depending on the size of your community and the dynamics of your social circles this may or may not effect you. I personally had a relationship with an older single mom. She was not terribly attractive by conventional standards though she seemed nice (we worked together). I was unattached, she aggressively pursued me and i said "what the heck. We had several romps in the bedroom and it was fun and all but, in the end she liked me more and made me feel like I was using her so I ended it. Sexual gossip is the juiciest kind and many people found out about it. As it turns out there were many young women who were interested in me (that i did not realize until years later) that I could have dated.
> My actions i believe were viewed as strickly recreational and because i was viewed as somewhat as a "catch" to my peers, I believed it was viewed as "stooping" or that there would be an "ick factor" ..not that there is anything with older women but the notion that "what you can't find anyone your age to sleep with i guess came into play. I think some (women) thought less of me for boning this older, desperate, single mom. For the record, I would think "ick if it were a 61 y/o man and a 26 y/o women and perhaps think less of her...if he were a millionaire perhaps i could see the attraction LOL.
> ...


most thoughtful post on this thread yet


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

I really don't want to offend anyone but...



As a person with a 67 year old grandma, who has a 40something year old boyfriend. (younger than my mother)

EW.

Big age differences like that gross me out to no end. I can hardly stand to be around my grandma and her boyfriend when they are being all kissy and mushy.

Or when they think they are "whispering" and I hear things about her _tightness._ 

*throws up*

You can't unhear stuff like that, and I think I am scared for life. lol. Sorry, but this thread just reminded me so much of that. I have to agree with missthelove. What in the HECK is the appeal?


----------



## Michael178 (Jun 10, 2014)

askari said:


> Like many posters here, I too am at a bit of a loss here. Is the OP being serious or having a laugh?
> 
> I find it hard to believe that a 26yr old male doesnt know that most women go through the menopause (I wonder if he even knows what that is) between the ages of 40-50 ish and that many often suffer from 'vaginal dryness' hence the need for additional lubrication.
> 
> ...


 I'm aware that most women at 61 have gone through menopause.But I want to make absolutely sure before I have sex with her without a condom.When talking to her about having sex,she never mentioned condoms.I want to find a way to ask her about menopause without offending her.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

Michael178 said:


> askari said:
> 
> 
> > Like many posters here, I too am at a bit of a loss here. Is the OP being serious or having a laugh?
> ...


Ugh. R u serious? If you are going to do it, just wear a condom. There is a far greater risk of an std than getting her pregnant. It is exceptionally rare for a woman over 55 to get pregnant and of those most required medical intervention ... in other words a doctor helped them get pregnant. If you get her pregnant then run immediately to the store to get a lottery ticket and avoid standing outside during a thunderstorm.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Michael178 (Jun 10, 2014)

You know that this is something that is unusual,or uncommon.That is one of the things that makes this so enticing to me.Plus, I find her a little attractive.I also like the fact that I probably won't have to use a condom.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

Michael178 said:


> You know that this is something that is unusual,or uncommon.That is one of the things that makes this so enticing to me.Plus, I find her a little attractive.I also like the fact that I probably won't have to use a condom.


Dude. Have you been reading the comments about STDs? That's the reason for a condom, not pregnancy.


----------



## soulseer (Jul 26, 2013)

Surely this is a troll
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Had a frat friend back in college(about 20)who claimed to be nailing a (fairly sexy-looking, but certainly no beauty in the face) spinster department head(in her late 50's). We didn't really believe him at the time, but he sure stayed gone a lot and wore a lot of nice jewelry and cologne that we knew he could ill afford to buy. Kind of makes me wonder now!

Well, to each his own!*


----------



## OpenEnded (Jul 30, 2012)

Why? Sorority cheerleaders suddenly went out of fashion? 
Is this the only fetish you have? 

Whatever you do remember to treat people with respect. Every communication is relationship even a brief one.


----------



## Sporto (Jun 18, 2012)

61 is ok. I think if she was 62 you could have a problem.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

*Would it be inappropriate for a 26 year old man to have sex with a 61 yr.old ...*



Sporto said:


> 61 is ok. I think if she was 62 you could have a problem.



Ya 62 is definitely over the line.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Threetimesalady said:


> I hope some of this information helps.


Thanks for your candid and rather informative post.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

TheCuriousWife said:


> Or when they think they are "whispering" and I hear things about her _tightness._
> 
> *throws up*
> 
> You can't unhear stuff like that, and I think I am scared for life. lol. Sorry, but this thread just reminded me so much of that. I have to agree with missthelove. What in the HECK is the appeal?


:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Threetimesalady said:


> He sees the person within her....Youth is not always beautiful...Age can mean wisdom and knowing new facts of life that are unheard of in your 40's...Patience must begin with a man in his 30's....I believe that only when you have attained this age in life and have walked my walk can you truly understand the true meaning of want and sexual love...Life is learning...No easy steps nor skipping years...Just experience...Needless to say these are my thoughts only....


The more I hear about this situation, the more interesting I think it is for the both of them. I think as friends they can both help each other out.

If the older woman has closed up like they say he can help her to regain her sexuality.

For the younger, she can pass sage wisdom and man advise a mother cannot pass, because she can't screw her own son or massage his ego in this manner...

Interesting.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Threetimesalady said:


> Unfortunately, people are only looking at the young man side of this post...Maybe he has been rejected by women in life...Maybe he feels secure with her...Maybe he is getting from her what he has never known before...That being "true love"....It's a difficult relationship, but some of them do last...His problem could lie ahead when other women find him attractive...He will build confidence with age...Men are scarce....Or maybe they truly are mated...
> 
> A woman of near 61 is not old...Take a look at some of them you have seen here in their late 50's...Don't judge a woman by her age or how you think they should look, judge them for themselves...Maybe the best part of them is their mind...
> 
> ...


Let hubby have a great fathers day. Your description of what you did for your man is sooo sexy...


----------



## Always Learning (Oct 2, 2013)

Ah, how many of you guys would turn down Christie Brinkley at 59 years of divine age?

How about Susan Lucci at 61 now 66.

How about Susan Summers when she was 61 she is now 68 and looks pretty amazing.

How about Joan Rivers, ooops never mind, made a mistake with that one LOL.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Always Learning said:


> Ah, how many of you guys would turn down Christie Brinkley at 59 years of divine age?
> 
> How about Susan Lucci at 61 now 66.
> 
> ...


You can't just go on their looks... What about their mind and wealth of knowledge?

But I could do all of these now that I think about it. Women of all ages are beautiful. Older women who have built themself up correctly have so much to offer a man.


----------



## KeepingUpAppearances (Jul 14, 2013)

It's funny because its always more acceptable when it an older man with a younger woman. They can still be viewed as sexy in their 60's but not women.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Threetimesalady said:


> Maybe he feels secure with her...Maybe he is getting from her what he has never known before...That being "true love"....


From what the OP has said, he's not looking for true love. This is novelty sex experience for him, not much else.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

This thread has given me much to think about regarding my own relationship.

I'm an older women with a younger partner (15 years), and it never occurred to me that people might think that I wear dentures, need incontinence pads or that I'm on the brink of senility.

IMO, it's the age percentage difference that matters most in a relationship, but some of the things that I've read in this thread have caused me to seriously question the dignity of my own relationship.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Cosmos said:


> This thread has given me much to think about regarding my own relationship.
> 
> I'm an older women with a younger partner (15 years), and it never occurred to me that people might think that I wear dentures, need incontinence pads or that I'm on the brink of senility.


Those remarks were pretty shocking to me as well. Certainly does not fit the women I know who are in their 60's. Not even by now 68 year old sister who has been dating guys in their 30's and 40's for some time now.

I'm 65. Shoot I can even still dress myself, have a few teeth in my mouth (like all of them) and I'm even aware of the day of the week and the year. I better be since I still hold own a full time job as an engineering manger at a fortune 50 company, own 3 small businesses and am active in running them and am a founding member and board member of a non-profit that helps veterans integrate into civilian life in the arts/entertainment industry.

I guess as usually I just forgot to listen to how I' supposed to be. (According to how some people think that is.)

Why people think that such derogator stereo type are acceptable is beyond me. :scratchhead:




Cosmos said:


> IMO, it's the age percentage difference that matters most in a relationship, but some of the things that I've read in this thread have caused me to seriously question the dignity of my own relationship.


----------



## coffee4me (Feb 6, 2013)

*Would it be inappropriate for a 26 year old man to have sex with a 61 yr.old ...*



KeepingUpAppearances said:


> It's funny because its always more acceptable when it an older man with a younger woman. They can still be viewed as sexy in their 60's but not women.


It's not more acceptable to me. I have male and a female child if either one of them was considering having sex with someone 35 years their senior I would be 100% against it. I would probably ask them if they want me to pay for a counselor to find out why they are attracted to someone older than their mom.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Would it be inappropriate for a 26 year old man to have sex with a 61 yr.old ...*



coffee4me said:


> It's not more acceptable to me. I have male and a female child if either one of them was considering having sex with someone 35 years their senior I would be 100% against it. I would probably ask them if they want me to pay for a counselor to find out why they are attracted to someone older than their mom.


How old are your children?

Assuming they are adults, do you object to all sex outside of a committed relationship?


----------



## coffee4me (Feb 6, 2013)

*Would it be inappropriate for a 26 year old man to have sex with a 61 yr.old ...*



EleGirl said:


> How old are your children?
> 
> Assuming they are adults, do you object to all sex outside of a committed relationship?


My kids are teens but I was looking at it as if they were the OP's age. 

No, I do not object to sex outside a committed relationship just sex with someone 35 years older for the heck of it, doesn't sit well with me. 

I thought of the OP's post as if my son were 26 and brought this to me, what would I say? 

I would probably want to smack him upside the head, tell him to keep IT in his pants and ask him if he needed counseling for mommy issues. I would also tell him just because you CAN do something does not mean you SHOULD do it even if you are curious.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Would it be inappropriate for a 26 year old man to have sex with a 61 yr.old ...*



coffee4me said:


> My kids are teens but I was looking at it as if they were the OP's age.
> 
> No, I do not object to sex outside a committed relationship just sex with someone 35 years older for the heck of it, doesn't sit well with me.
> 
> ...


But you are ok with a 26 year old guy having a one night stand or a roll with some girl near his age just because he wants sex?


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

61 is the new 41. 

What was considered old back in the sixties is not old anymore. 

Get over it


----------



## coffee4me (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Would it be inappropriate for a 26 year old man to have sex with a 61 yr.old ...*



EleGirl said:


> But you are ok with a 26 year old guy having a one night stand or a roll with some girl near his age just because he wants sex?


Depends if she just wants sex too. 

The age thing bothers me when its that significant of a gap. If it was 15 years I'd be ok with it, I wouldn't understand it but whatever. When there is a 25+ year gap, it just doesn't sit right with me and it doesn't matter if the person is male or female. I would never consider having sex with someone young enough to be my child and I guess that's why I'm not comfortable with that large an age gap.

ETA: that probably makes me old fashioned 
Also, the 15 year gap would bother me if my kid was 26 but not 40.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

So long as no hips get dislocated knock yourself out!

But seriously since it's novelty sex you're after just make sure she knows. My guess is she feels the exact same way as you about it


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Would it be inappropriate for a 26 year old man to have sex with a 61 yr.old ...*



coffee4me said:


> Depends if she just wants sex too.
> 
> The age thing bothers me when its that significant of a gap. If it was 15 years I'd be ok with it, I wouldn't understand it but whatever. When there is a 25+ year gap, it just doesn't sit right with me and it doesn't matter if the person is male or female. I would never consider having sex with someone young enough to be my child and I guess that's why I'm not comfortable with that large an age gap.
> 
> ...


I don't think that there is a difference with casual sex. Why would it matter in this case (just my opinion).

I do agree that relationships with huge age difference can be an issue. With people being in different stages of their lives it can just be hard to maintain the relationship.

But some people can make it work.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Michael178 said:


> First post here.I'm 26,she's 61.I was wondering if it is considered inappropriate for us to have sex.We haven't had sex yet.Should I assume that she has gone through menopause?And therefore I wont have to use a condom?I'm really on the fence about asking her about her menopause situation.Also she says she has had sex only once since she divorced her husband 14 years ago.What is the significance of that?All opinions are welcome.



This is a nice switch.

Instead of an older man having sex with a much younger woman, now its a young guy in his prime going to have sex with a much older woman. 
Menopause. No worries, she won't get pregnant. I would say no need for condoms at her age.

I bet she will rock your world with what she knows.:smthumbup:

And it will make her feel young and sexy again.

I know couples were the guy is around 10 to 15+ years older than the woman he married. Works great for them.

If a young woman, say 20 wanted a sexual relationship with me, I am 40, fantastic. It would make me feel young again and that I still have it to some extent.

When I was in my teens "high school", I fantasized about sexual relationships with much older women, 30+, etc.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

So did he get laid or not?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

PBear said:


> If you're both single, knock yourselves out. Nobody else needs to "approve".
> 
> But bring (and preferably use) condoms. They do more than protect against pregnancy. Look up all the STD's floating around. If nothing else, SHE should be making you wear one, since I suspect you're more likely to be carrying something than her.
> 
> C


That's why I'd go in raw. Play the percentages Mike. Chances are she's clean. 61...that would be a bucket list thing for me.


----------



## dubbizle (Jan 15, 2012)

A few years ago a study came out saying there was a huge perecentage of people in that age range getting STDs because they did not talk about safer sex.

I say ASK HER FIRST.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

91-year-old Marjorie McCool boasts about sex life with 31-year-old Kyle Jones on This Morning | Mail Online


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Coffee Amore said:


> 91-year-old Marjorie McCool boasts about sex life with 31-year-old Kyle Jones on This Morning | Mail Online


Wow, they did it.....see TAM helps people of ALL ages!!!!!!


----------



## Emerald (Aug 2, 2012)

Why does SHE want to have sex with YOU?


----------

